

Sleepboxes for catching ZZZs in more places - Killah911
http://www.cnngo.com/explorations/life/futuristic-sleepbox-makes-sleeping-airports-easier-720511?hpt=hp_bn10

======
Killah911
If this were at an office where you were interviewing, I wonder what that says
about the place... That said, I'd definitely opt for having one, beats driving
home after a 20 hour day.

